# Oprah Denies Christ



## JM

Shocking, I know...but a few points are made by the ladies of the audience.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=pwGLNbiw1gk&feature=related]YouTube - Oprah Denies Christ[/ame]


----------



## bookslover

Oprah believes in Oprah. The fact that she's worth hundreds of millions of dollars probably means that, being rich, God (however she conceives Him) must already love her, so that she doesn't need to bother about Jesus Christ.


----------



## N. Eshelman

From my lovely wife: "Doesn't George Bush believe the same thing?"


What a great wife!


----------



## JM

At the end of her busy day she must cry a lot.


----------



## kalawine

I'm not trying to be a smart aleck but is it really shocking to anyone that Oprah is saying such things?


----------



## kalawine

joshua said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smart aleck but is it really shocking to anyone that Oprah is saying such things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm TOTALLLY SHOCKED? Did you not see my _*EMPHATIC* _"Gasp!" in my first post?
> 
> Okay, okay. I wasn't shocked at all. My "Gasp!" was a really dispassionate one and filled with sarcasm.
Click to expand...


LOL!!!  No Brother! I caught your sarcasm. Actually it was JM that I was responding to. He did say, "Shocking" you know.


----------



## kvanlaan

> At the end of her busy day she must cry a lot.



Nonsense, brother. She comforts herself with the quest for 'more'. That way, you have something to look forward to at the end of every day, there's always plenty of foreign automobiles in the garage, and there's always a gnawing feeling that you just don't have enough. It's not an affliction limited to Oprah alone.

Though I've seen that clip before, it still makes me sad that someone so influential with respect to emotional matters could be so misguided.


----------



## JM

I don't think the lost are happy or that they find comfort in 'more.'


----------



## toddpedlar

JM said:


> I don't think the lost are happy or that they find comfort in 'more.'



I'm not so sure... they can be pretty deluded, and I'm sure Oprah is utterly lost and hard of heart so that she DOES (not properly, but actually) take comfort in her blasphemous views of God and eternity.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

nleshelman said:


> From my lovely wife: "Doesn't George Bush believe the same thing?"
> 
> 
> What a great wife!





Your wife is quite observant and smart!!!


----------



## Craig

The most shocking aspect of that video...Christians not only were at the Oprah show, they actually stand up to her!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Agreed Craig. Nice to see.


----------



## govols

nleshelman said:


> From my lovely wife: "Doesn't George Bush believe the same thing?"
> 
> 
> What a great wife!





Not the you have a great wife part. :->


----------



## Anton Bruckner

bookslover said:


> Oprah believes in Oprah. The fact that she's worth hundreds of millions of dollars probably means that, being rich, God (however she conceives Him) must already love her, so that she doesn't need to bother about Jesus Christ.


bingo. Oprah is secular humanism taken to the extreme. aka Me-ism.


----------



## JBaldwin

I don't know how old this clip is, but I seem to remember hearing something like this from Oprah in the first few years of her talk show career. It is probably the reason why I decided not to watch her.


----------



## Blue Tick

The Church of Oprah Winfrey--A New American Religion?


----------



## etexas

I think she IS probably a very sad woman, her weight issues, relationships, you name it all point to a person who "has it all" and yet nothing. Quite sad.


----------



## JBaldwin

It is sad. I couldn't help but think by the tone of voice in her comments on the page that she is angry with God for some reason. It usually goes from anger to denial.


----------



## etexas

JBaldwin said:


> It is sad. I couldn't help but think by the tone of voice in her comments on the page that she is angry with God for some reason. It usually goes from anger to denial.


I picked up on some of that as well, this is something deep with her.


----------



## Blue Tick

> It is sad. I couldn't help but think by the tone of voice in her comments on the page that she is angry with God for some reason. It usually goes from anger to denial.





21Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened.


----------



## Zenas

kalawine said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart aleck but is it really shocking to anyone that Oprah is saying such things?



No, she has raised herself up as America's golden calf and she loves every second of it. She's a God-hater and she's in the servitude of the enemies of God. She wants to be worshipped and, in large part, she is. 

I want to be far, far, far away from the throne when she is judged. She might as well just call herself Caesar or Ba'al.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Zenas said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smart aleck but is it really shocking to anyone that Oprah is saying such things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she has raised herself up as America's golden calf and she loves every second of it. She's a God-hater and she's in the servitude of the enemies of God. She wants to be worshipped and, in large part, she is.
> 
> I want to be far, far, far away from the throne when she is judged. She might as well just call herself Caesar or Ba'al.
Click to expand...







Oprah: America's Golden Calf 

Interesting description, perhaps a bit unfair to the livestock though!


----------



## Galatians220

Oprah has lived with a man (Stedman Graham) without bothering to marry him for decades. There is no excuse for that, and if she's to be judged in the area of the "fruit" she produces in any area of her life, that'll be one of the first. Maybe it'll even be ahead of the greed - but not ahead of the explicit rejection of Christ that was viewed by millions of people.

Sad to see another human being (vastly talented in so many of areas of accomplishment that "the world" values) marching so resolutely in this doomed direction.


----------



## lukeh021471

Her bible is "A New Earth" 
Pretty sad


----------



## GenRev1611

The lady in the audience should have asked her 'how good do you have to be to get to paradise?' That would have been a good trap.


----------



## ANT

How many of us have prayed for her ... rather than just talk about how she is wrong?

If we know someone is heading towards the judgment, should we not pray instead of pointing out all the places she is wrong. Does not God still delight to show mercy to sinners ... let us hope and pray that He will have mercy.

I don't mean to rant, but sometimes it is disheartening to read many of the threads and see intellectual finger pointing and snide comments finding no compassion. I have seen it happening in more and more threads throughout my gleanings on the PB ... I have wanted to say something, but have always held my tounge ... I guess I can't hold it now ...


----------



## Hippo

ANT said:


> How many of us have prayed for her ... rather than just talk about how she is wrong?
> 
> If we know someone is heading towards the judgment, should we not pray instead of pointing out all the places she is wrong. Does not God still delight to show mercy to sinners ... let us hope and pray that He will have mercy.
> 
> I don't mean to rant, but sometimes it is disheartening to read many of the threads and see intellectual finger pointing and snide comments finding no compassion. I have seen it happening in more and more threads throughout my gleanings on the PB ... I have wanted to say something, but have always held my tounge ... I guess I can't hold it now ...



To some extent you do have a point but the first problem Christians have with Oprah is not on a personal level, it is because she is a culteral icon and it is that culture that people find offensive.

Even on a personal level it is Oprah who has decided to to get on her soap box and forcefully push polytheistic humanism down peoples throats. If she sat in her mansion I would have compassion for her, as she has decided to lead millions of people astray with her evil philosophy then to be honest she has declared war on the gospel and must be denounced. 

God delights in showing mercy to sinners but he also delights in bringing sinners to judgment, we should pray for him to show both mercy and judgment according to his sovereign will.


----------



## DMcFadden

I guess when you are born in rural Mississippi to a poor unwed teenaged mother, and later raised in a Milwaukee ghetto, and raped at the age of nine, and give birth to a son who died in infancy, and become the richest African American of the 20th century, and the world's only black billionaire for three years running . . .

you may have "father" issues with God. I'm not surprised that she believes in herself as the measure of all things. It is incredibly sad to see someone like Oprah who has become so successful by the world's standards of success who is as hardened to the Gospel as she is. Indeed, we ought to pray for her that the Lord will penetrate her layers of hurt, fear, and anger and give to her the gift of faith.

Humanly speaking, I am so put off with her, that is difficult for me to extend much sympathy. However, I'm glad I did not (and do not) walk in her shoes.


----------



## ANT

Hippo said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of us have prayed for her ... rather than just talk about how she is wrong?
> 
> If we know someone is heading towards the judgment, should we not pray instead of pointing out all the places she is wrong. Does not God still delight to show mercy to sinners ... let us hope and pray that He will have mercy.
> 
> I don't mean to rant, but sometimes it is disheartening to read many of the threads and see intellectual finger pointing and snide comments finding no compassion. I have seen it happening in more and more threads throughout my gleanings on the PB ... I have wanted to say something, but have always held my tounge ... I guess I can't hold it now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some extent you do have a point but the first problem Christians have with Oprah is not on a personal level, it is because she is a culteral icon and it is that culture that people find offensive.
> 
> Even on a personal level it is Oprah who has decided to to get on her soap box and forcefully push polytheistic humanism down peoples throats. If she sat in her mansion I would have compassion for her, as she has decided to lead millions of people astray with her evil philosophy then to be honest she has declared war on the gospel and must be denounced.
> 
> God delights in showing mercy to sinners but he also delights in bringing sinners to judgment, we should pray for him to show both mercy and judgment according to his sovereign will.
Click to expand...



I understand this, I was not trying to point out why we have problems with Oprah on a personal level or not, but the way we personally respond ... 

It was just my thoughts on the matter ...


----------



## Hippo

ANT said:


> Hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of us have prayed for her ... rather than just talk about how she is wrong?
> 
> If we know someone is heading towards the judgment, should we not pray instead of pointing out all the places she is wrong. Does not God still delight to show mercy to sinners ... let us hope and pray that He will have mercy.
> 
> I don't mean to rant, but sometimes it is disheartening to read many of the threads and see intellectual finger pointing and snide comments finding no compassion. I have seen it happening in more and more threads throughout my gleanings on the PB ... I have wanted to say something, but have always held my tounge ... I guess I can't hold it now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some extent you do have a point but the first problem Christians have with Oprah is not on a personal level, it is because she is a culteral icon and it is that culture that people find offensive.
> 
> Even on a personal level it is Oprah who has decided to to get on her soap box and forcefully push polytheistic humanism down peoples throats. If she sat in her mansion I would have compassion for her, as she has decided to lead millions of people astray with her evil philosophy then to be honest she has declared war on the gospel and must be denounced.
> 
> God delights in showing mercy to sinners but he also delights in bringing sinners to judgment, we should pray for him to show both mercy and judgment according to his sovereign will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand this, I was not trying to point out why we have problems with Oprah on a personal level or not, but the way we personally respond ...
> 
> It was just my thoughts on the matter ...
Click to expand...


And very good thoughts they were too, it is always good to remember that we are all sinners, under grace or not. Without grace we are not any better than Oprah ourselves.


----------



## kvanlaan

> I don't think the lost are *happy* or that they find *comfort in 'more.'*



Not _truly_ so, I agree 100%. But chasing the chimera keeps many of them occupied with gaining that ersatz happiness until their dying day.

Yes, we should pray for her. Yes, she should hear the gospel. Yes, she should stop denying Christ.


----------



## Iconoclast

Maybe Oprah watched the Joel Osteen interview on Larry King a couple of month's ago and she is seeking her best life now.
Joel basically said the same thing. With all the new age lies she has promoted on her program, anyone who suggests the exclusiveness of Christ must really sound strange to her ears.


----------



## Grymir

Those of us who are talking about her usually pray for her too! These things are not mutually exclusive, and usually go hand in hand. That video was very informative. She's alot like the people I talk to on the streets or at work.


----------



## Ivan

kvanlaan said:


> At the end of her busy day she must cry a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, brother. She comforts herself with the quest for 'more'. That way, you have something to look forward to at the end of every day, there's always plenty of foreign automobiles in the garage, and there's always a gnawing feeling that you just don't have enough. It's not an affliction limited to Oprah alone.
> 
> Though I've seen that clip before, it still makes me sad that someone so influential with respect to emotional matters could be so misguided.
Click to expand...


She may not be crying now but when she meets Christ face to face she will.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Oprah.......

Hmmm....

No surprise here.


----------



## Anton Bruckner

ANT said:


> How many of us have prayed for her ... rather than just talk about how she is wrong?


Oprah living in America has been privileged to hearing the gospel more times than you and I can count. Her consistent rejecting of it has her bordering on Pharaseeism. And what makes it even more worse is her pitiful on going construction of her new religion by drawing from newly written books by new age gurus etc. she is the female version of L.Ron Hubbard, but with more graces and personality.

All criticisms here has been on point so far.


----------



## ANT

Anton Bruckner said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of us have prayed for her ... rather than just talk about how she is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Oprah living in America has been privileged to hearing the gospel more times than you and I can count. Her consistent rejecting of it has her bordering on Pharaseeism. And what makes it even more worse is her pitiful on going construction of her new religion by drawing from newly written books by new age gurus etc. she is the female version of L.Ron Hubbard, but with more graces and personality.
> 
> All criticisms here has been on point so far.
Click to expand...



This is what I have a hard time with .... I never said that the criticism was off ... I was just talking about the way we respond and are so eager to make it sound like someone is beyond the reach of repentance. 

My original post was just out of frustration because it seems like alot of posts that I have seen lately and for some time have been very eager to point out "correct" criticisms without a compassionate heart (what use are correct criticisms if they are filled with pride in having them right and not with tears for a persons real soul who is in error) ... some posts I have seen just come out with name calling (ex. "Heathens") or just little sayings on how disgusted that particular person feels about the sinfulness of others actions.

It is one thing to hate sin with a righteous anger ... It is another thing to to express it in a way that shows lack of compassion and disregard for the sinner ... and also think of the brother in Christ who might be weaker than ones self and tempted to react in the same way because other brothers or sisters in the faith have acted the same way.


----------



## SolaGratia

I found this about Oprah, more from the horses (Devils) mouth;


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgKIkruHZko&feature=bz303]YouTube - Revised Church of Oprah[/ame]


----------



## hollandmin

kalawine said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart aleck but is it really shocking to anyone that Oprah is saying such things?



Absolutely not. What is sad is there are so many who think because she is generous with her money that she must be on the fast track to Heaven. Its unfortunate that so many think that she is something to be emulated and revered when in truth she is nothing other than an unrepentant sinner who is deceived by Satan.


----------

